# Prostatakrebs > Gesundheitspolitik, Recht und Soziales >  Grad der Behinderung - Herabstufung von 90 auf 50%

## Bernhard

Hallo liebe Leserin und lieber Leser,

mir geht es hier um die Frage soll Widerspruch eingelegt werden oder nicht?

Bisher wurde der Grad der Behinderung (GdB) von 90% festgesetzt. Wegen einiger anderer Behinderung und Verlust der Prostata.

Nun liegt ein Bescheid auf dem Tisch nachdem der GdB von 90 auf 50% gesenkt wird.

Grund: "(...)es liegt eine Heilungsbewährung vor (...)" und "(...) es besteht kein Anhalt für ein Rezidiv(...)."

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Problematik freue ich ich auf Informationen.

Viele Grüße Bernhard

----------


## rembert

Hallo Bernhard, 
mir wurde gesagt, dass für den Prostata-krebs die Behinderung nur fünf Jahre anerkannt wird, sofern kein Rezidiv auftritt. Vielleicht kennt sich jemand noch besser aus. Habe bei einem Blick in dein Profil einen stetigen Anstieg des PSA Wertes gesehen. Hast du bewusst auf eine weitere Therapie verzichtet? 
Gruss Rembert

----------


## Bernhard

Hallo rembert
vielen Dank.
Auf eine oft empfohlene Strahlentherapie (letzte Möglichkeit einer Heilung!?) habe ich bisher verzichtet. Diese würde ja von einem Lokalrezidiv ausgehen. Das ist aber nicht sicher. Wäre es ein Lokalrezidiv müßte es getroffen werden, zudem müßte die Dosis stimmen. Alles große Unsicherheiten Sicher wäre nur dass ich die volle Dosis mit allen Nebenwirkungen davontragen würde. Mit Nachteilen, z.B. könnte im betrahlten Bereich kaum noch oder garnicht mehr operiert werden.

Von den bestrahlten Menschen bei denen der PSA nach einer Radiotherapie munter weitersteigt hört man wenig. Die gibt es aber mit Sicherheit bei meinem Ausgangsbefund.
Ziehe ich den Faktor 'Angst vor dem Tod' ab bleibt die Entscheidung wie ich sie getroffen habe: warten bis ein bildgebendes Verfahren zeigt *wo* möglicherweise
ein Tumor wächst um dann diesen Ort gezielt zu therapieren; z.B. einen betroffenen Lympknoten zu entfernen.

Es gibt Betroffene die so > 17 Jahre gelebt haben. Ohne die Last einer Strahlentherapie die ich nicht auf die leichte Schulter nehmen würde.

Nach einem gesunden 60jährigen Leben gibt mir diese Erkrankung auch eine große Chance:
mich auf wesentliches zu konzentrieren und so dankbar einfach weiterzuleben.

Es grüßt Bernhard

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Hallo Bernhard, 

wie ging denn die Sache jetzt aus?

Ist Dein verlängerter Ausweis auf GdB 50 festgesetzt worden?

Ich bin in ähnlicher Lage und mein PSA ist  - nach 5 Jahren nicht nachweisbar -  jetzt im Ansteigen.

Das Versorgungsamt schreibt was von "Gelegenheit, sich binnen eines Monats zu den für die Entscheidung erheblichen Tatsachen zu äußern"

Hat die Behörde meinen Urologen befragt?


Danke im voraus!

Gruss,
Tedham

----------


## uwes2403

Moin,

die 80% gibt's ja ab T3 (?) automatisch und die sind dann für 5 Jahre Heilungsbewährung fest. Wenn dein PSA jetzt wieder steigt liegt ja offenbar keine Heilung vor - das mußt Du der Behörde mitteilen, denn woher soll die das wissen...
Ich würde dort anrufen, welchen Beleg, z.B. Attest des Uro's, sie brauchen, um die "für die Entscheidung erheblichen Tatsachen" vorliegen zu haben.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Tedham Porterhouse

Danke, Uwe, für den Ratschlag!

Gruss,
Tedham

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Ihr!

Um einmal für Klarheit zu sorgen:

Nach Entfernung eines malignen Prostatatumors ist eine Heilungsbewährung abzuwarten. 

GdB/MdE-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von zwei Jahren nach Entfernung im Stadium T1a N0 M0 (Grading G1)    50%

GdB/MdE-Grad während einer Heilungsbewährung von fünf Jahren nach Entfernung in den Stadien T1a (Grading ab G2) T1b-2 N0 M0    50%

nach Entfernung in anderen Stadien wenigstens 80%

Maligner Prostatatumor ohne Notwendigkeit einer Behandlung    50%
auf Dauer hormonbehandelt wenigstens 60%, meist 80 bis 100%

Tritt innerhalb der Heilungsbewährung nach Entfernung kein Rezidiv auf, Reduzierung auf 20 bis 30%

Dauerhafte starke Inkontinenz wenigstens 50%

Einzelne Grade der Behinderung werden nicht aufaddiert. Es wird jede Behinderung einzeln bewertet. Es zählt dann der höchste Grad.
z.B.: 
Es hat ein Betroffener 50% wegen einer Gehbehinderung und 30% wegen eines überstandenen PCa. Dann sind das nicht 80%, sondern es sind 50% für die Gehbehinderung. 

Nach der Heilbewährung kann bei einem Rezidiv nochmals um 5 Jahre verlängert werden. Hat sich bis dahin nichts verbessert, dann erfolgt die Zuteilung unbefristet. Ähnlich beim hormon- und chemo-behandelten Tumor.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Günter,

dass die schwere des Grades der Behinderung aus mehreren Leiden nicht grundsätzlich addiert werden kann ist richtig, solange sich nicht aus verschiedenen Leiden die körperlichen Einschränkungen erhöhen.
Das ist zum Beispiel bei einem re. Unterschenkelamutierten der Fall der eine Gebrauchseinschränkung des re. Arms dazu bekommt. Solche Beispiele gibt es auch bei Herz- Kreislauferkrankungen und eingeschränkter Lungenfunktion oder Gehör und eingeschränkter Sehleistung uvm. - Alle anderen Erklärungen sind zutreffend.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## artisun51

Guten Abend an alle,

meine Frage: nach z. B. 3 Jahren nach RPE Bestrahlung wegen Rezidiv. Wie ist jetzt die Situation (konnte mir bis jetzt noch niemand beantworten, da anscheinend dehnbar) verlängert sich jetzt die Heilbewährung, beginnt also die 5-Jahresfrist wieder von vorn oder endet die Behinderung, in meinem Fall 80% komplett nach 5 Jahren?

Kennt sich da jemand von Euch aus?

Gruss arti

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Arti,

auch hier würde ich direkt bei der Behörde anrufen, die den GDB bewilligt hat.

Meine Vermutung: Nach Ablauf der 5 Jahresfrist musst Du der Behörde ohnehin darlegen, ob es Gründe gibt, den GDB zu verlängern, wenn bis dahin Heilung vorliegt prima, wenn nicht, wird Dir das jemand (Urologe ?) attestieren müssen.

Aber wie geschrieben - nur meine Vermutung...

Gruß

Uwe

----------


## kallez

Hallo, 

dein Ausweis hat eine Gültigkeit von 5 Jahren. Du brauchst in dieser Zeit nichts unternehmen, du behältst die Prozente. Ein halbes Jahr vor Ablauf stellst du einen Antrag auf Verlängerung. Dann werden alle neuen Faktoren mit einbezogen rezitiv etc. Beim Antrag werden dann alle wieder abgefragt die du dann angibst Uro Hausarzt etc.

gruss kalle(z)

----------


## artisun51

danke, das klingt sehr gut.

Gruss

----------


## Jürden

Hallo, Guten Tag,
du schreibst : ..."Stadien T1a (Grading ab G2) T1b-2 N0 M0 50%
nach Entfernung in anderen Stadien wenigstens 80%. 

Meine Frage :_ wo steht das, in den alten Anhaltspunkten für die ärztl. Gutachtertätigkeit ? Deine Quelle? 
_und 
Bei Heilungsgewährung des Stadiums T2 G(2+3=5), pt2c,pNx,pMx, R1 wären nach deinem Hinweis welcher GdB/ MdE  zu gründe zu legen ? 
Danke.
Jürden

----------


## Jürden

Hallo an Alle,
ich klage gegen die Einschätzung des GdB, nach 5 Jahren Heilungsbewährung bei Vollremission, auf nur 20 % GdS. Ich argumentiere, dass die seelischen Beeinträchtigungen - reaktive Depression- der Inkontinenz sowie der Impotenz nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wurden. 
Ich möchte einen Ausgleich der Schädigung von 30 % (während der BW zeit 1975-76) erstreiten.
Wer hat ähnliche Klagen oder Erfahrungswerte mit den Gerichten gemacht.
Vielen Dank.
Jürden

----------

